# South West Adders!



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi all, used to know a few spots for seeing wild native adders, an old railway track was a favourite! this year though ive been up there a fair amount and havnt been able to spot one! not sure why this is they never let me down. Does anyone know of any hot spots in the south west for spotting adders and natrix? If so i would really appreciate it if you could pm the area, i need my wild snake fix that i havnt had this year: victory:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Adder/Grassnake*

*You can find the both of them when it gets a bit warmer at Berryhead in Brixham Torbay, *
*you get loads more vipera berus than Natrix natrix though,*
*good hunting*.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Well most of the people that have seen Adders this year have only started to see them this week, plenty of time yet.
I shall have to keep my eyes peeled for snakes next time I go fishing at Berryhead or Sharkham point, to think of all the times I have been there and not thought to check as I walked through the bushes etc.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

kettykev said:


> Well most of the people that have seen Adders this year have only started to see them this week, plenty of time yet.
> I shall have to keep my eyes peeled for snakes next time I go fishing at Berryhead or Sharkham point, to think of all the times I have been there and not thought to check as I walked through the bushes etc.


 


*Up near the Fort where the gorse bushes are, thats where you`ll spot them! usually basking on the flat limestone rocks*.:lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

yeh i know it just starting but used to always see them this time of year, cheers guys


----------

